
Memoro: A Detailed Heap Profiler - matt_d
https://epfl-vlsc.github.io/memoro/
======
cjhanks
Thanks for building, I'll consider in the future. Though, I wish the fracture
in C++ compilation wasn't so frustrating.

LLVM has really helped pushed the boundary of compiler feedback. But still,
GCC wins consistently in my experiments of performance.

These days it seems you have to realistically target both and their sanitizer
capabilities. Of which, both have drastically improved since CLANG said 'Hello
world's.

~~~
ryanpetrich
It could still be better, but C++ compilers have never been as compatible or
interchangeable as they are now.

------
brendangregg
Nice! Page should state the overhead clearly -- don't let people discover that
the hard way. The paper says 2-30x, and 3.3-5.7x is typical. I'm not
surprised. And it's preferable to state it and not pull any punches -- it sets
expectations and lets us take precautions when running it.

